# switch to Fromm finally



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor baby has no luck with food.. First it was Innova then there was a recall, so I switch to Blue. No recall on Blue but with all these scare of dogs getting sick (which might be a hoax) I just don't want to risk it. I know majority of SM higly prefer Fromm, so I finally decided to get it! Since 2 pet stores only had gold, I bought 4Star from Chewy.com. I've read a few SM buy from this site. I only bought the kibble from them since one of the pet stores has the wet food and if Angelo like the kibble, they will get it for me. I bought some treats too- only 1 calorie. 

Estimated delivery is tomorrow. Oh I hope this is it!!! Thank God he is not a picky eater. I will transition slowly..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck with the new food. I think you made a good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine like Fromm a lot!! I'm lucky there is a Pet People near me who sells it. I've ordered from Chewey.com , great service.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We use Fromm also. Thank goodness a store in our neighboring town sells it and if it had t worked out for us we could have returned it.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I buy from from chewy.com. I've tried three of the grain free favors and Bella has loved them all and no issues transitioning from one to the other. I hope your baby loves it too!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I meant flavors...not favors. Lol.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think your baby would love from food! Boo likes the beef and surf and turf grain free!


----------

